

DJIA lost 18% in their worst week ever. - newt0311
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122364752973823003.html?mod=djemITP

======
ivanstojic
I really love sites that require logging in.

------
TweedHeads
War has never been a good idea in times of prosperity.

Mix fear, unemployment, desperation and nationalism in a fake depression,
there you have a recipe for war.

Can you smell what the pentagon is cooking?

~~~
jpcx01
It's not the pentagon I'd be worried about. Both China and Russia now have
their backs against the wall. Their economies have been hit much harder than
ours.

I suspect something bad is on the horizon. Hopefully our species has outgrown
the need for disastrous world wars every so often, but I cant say I'm
optimistic.

